# Pie Dock.



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

Just stumbled upon this,
We all know of docks and recently 3d-docks thanks to apple and awn, 
Here's something that quite different.
A PieDock.
*markusfisch.de/images/screenshot-piedock-1.png

You can even try how it feels like using, with this demo here
*markusfisch.de/downloads/PieDockDemo/

Website:*markusfisch.de/?PieDock

P.S: I havent tried it yet, but the demo looks like fun.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes nice, I should try it soon, demo worked fine, thanks for the info.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 13, 2008)

something new.
will try.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

very nice!cool demo!


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeed a great one. I will surely try it in Ubuntu Gutsy all at once! 

BTW great find too


----------



## xbonez (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! looks awesome


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks cool.ill try after installing ubuntu 2day


----------



## xbonez (Mar 14, 2008)

uuh...how exactly are we supposed to run this thing? i dl'ed and extracted...what now? i'm getting C/C++ files (.cpp and .h)


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

^Compile it genius 
If you've saw the site it has instructions there,


> *Installation*
> Be sure your system meets the above requirements
> Download tarball above
> Unpack tarball:
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

@xbonz:this is meant for Linux dude! are u on linux?


----------

